# Yes Optimistic 2018?



## magnil (Nov 5, 2015)

What is changed for the Optimistic 2018 besides the graphics?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

That's what it appears. I can tell you the board is one awesome board. I have the 2017.


----------



## magnil (Nov 5, 2015)

You mean that nothing is changed? Could anyone confirm that?

Should I have 154 or 157? 6'2" / 186 cm and 185lb / 83 kg


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes that what I mean. It appears nothing has changed but the graphics. I am 6' and ride the 157. If I were you I'd get the 157.


----------



## Andi7808 (Sep 15, 2016)

magnil said:


> You mean that nothing is changed? Could anyone confirm that?
> 
> Should I have 154 or 157? 6'2" / 186 cm and 185lb / 83 kg




I'm 178 cm / 84 kg , I have optimistic 154 and it is the best powder and carving board I ever ridden !!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magnil (Nov 5, 2015)

OK, everyone agrees that I should go for the 157? 

Really can not decide! Have a Rossignol One Magtek 159 now and Burton Boots size US10.

A little afraid that the 157 will be too wide? But I want it to be good in pow. . .


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

magnil said:


> OK, everyone agrees that I should go for the 157?
> 
> Really can not decide! Have a Rossignol One Magtek 159 now and Burton Boots size US10.
> 
> A little afraid that the 157 will be too wide? But I want it to be good in pow. . .



157 for sure. The whole point of the board is that it is wider (but shorter).


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am 5'10 175lbs and have the 154. I think you can go either way, but if you tend to ride a good amount of deeper powder I would go with the 157.

I have a 10.5 boot and it gets on edge really quick. I love the sidecut on this board.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

djsaad1 said:


> I am 5'10 175lbs and have the 154. I think you can go either way, but if you tend to ride a good amount of deeper powder I would go with the 157.
> 
> I have a 10.5 boot and it gets on edge really quick. I love the sidecut on this board.


You are 4 inches shorter than the OP. So yes, naturally you would be on the 154. For him though, NO. I ride the 157. I have felt the nose dip in deep powder on it. If he was on the 154 he would be nose diving in ANY powder. He is two inches taller than me.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> You are 4 inches shorter than the OP. So yes, naturally you would be on the 154. For him though, NO. I ride the 157. I have felt the nose dip in deep powder on it. If he was on the 154 he would be nose diving in ANY powder. He is two inches taller than me.


The fuck is this nonsense? HEIGHT DOESN'T MATTER!*

*except in very unusual circumstances not present here.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Height does matter. Just as weight. It's all about weight distribution. If a taller person is on a board and can spread his weight out over a longer board he can float better in powder. Simple physics. Less weight and more surface area equals more FLOAT. Which is what you want in powder. @Kenai


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> Height does matter. Just as weight. It's all about weight distribution. If a taller person is on a board and can spread his weight out over a longer board he can float better in powder. Simple physics. Less weight and more surface area equals more FLOAT. Which is what you want in powder. @Kenai


Try again.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> Height does matter. Just as weight. It's all about weight distribution. If a taller person is on a board and can spread his weight out over a longer board he can float better in powder. Simple physics. Less weight and more surface area equals more FLOAT. Which is what you want in powder. @Kenai


Bullshit.



Kenai said:


> Try again.


Indeed.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Slightly off topic but somewhat relevant, saw the optimistic recommended over on ezloungin for someone wanting to carve icy groomers at high speeds, he mentioned 100km/h. Now with a sidecut that tight, I can't help but think it'd be absolutely terrifying to ride anywhere near that fast.

You guys that own one, how do you find it's stability when you put it on edge at speed? I love tight sidecuts for fucking around and carving up to moderate speeds, but over say 70km/h or so there's not much actual carving to be done as the turn the board wants to make isn't possible when the forces acting on the edge are that high. Demo'd a Burton Branch Manager and loved it in the trees but absolutely hated it on the groomers at speed.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Try again.


So you are telling me a taller person w/ a wider stance (which would make a shorter nose length to front binding) will float just as well as the same board w/ a longer nose?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> So you are telling me a taller person w/ a wider stance (which would make a shorter nose length to front binding) will float just as well as the same board w/ a longer nose?


First I will answer your question. Maybe. 

Second, if you mean stance width, you should say stance width instead of height. You should not use height as a proxy for something else. Would you agree that every statement you have made about height being a factor is wrong if they both weigh 180 and have a stance width of 23"? You should. 

Third, your attempt at a deeper explanation remains horribly wrong. "Less weight and more surface area equals more FLOAT" is true, but has fuckall to do with height. In the sentence "If a taller person is on a board and can spread his weight out over a longer board he can float better in powder" the word taller is meaningless - the sentence is acccurate without the word - and misleading - by adding a word you imply it has meaning. Now, if you had said that a person who can best distribute his weight over the surface area of the board will have better float you MIGHT be right, but even then board design plays a huge role and your lay opinion of weight distribution is not something on which I would ever recommend or discourage a board. The short fats are already designed with less tip and tail than many boards so the designers know to adjust the flex of the board to account for the different weight distribution. As an illustration, if the board had zero flex then you could put your feet anywhere symmetrical to the center axes of the board and the weight would be perfectly distributed. Neither stance width, nor your proxy height, has anything to do with the weight distribution in that example. (This is also why the answer to your question above is maybe.)

Bottom line: your initial response of "he is taller than you so he should get the longer board" is never an appropriate answer. *NEVER*. His being taller may make it worth asking some more questions, but what started this was your response to another poster that his opinion was wrong because he was 4" shorter than the OP. That was an absolutely wrong answer and your teacher would give you an F for that answer on a test in Simple Physics class.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Slightly off topic but somewhat relevant, saw the optimistic recommended over on ezloungin for someone wanting to carve icy groomers at high speeds, he mentioned 100km/h. Now with a sidecut that tight, I can't help but think it'd be absolutely terrifying to ride anywhere near that fast.
> 
> You guys that own one, how do you find it's stability when you put it on edge at speed? I love tight sidecuts for fucking around and carving up to moderate speeds, but over say 70km/h or so there's not much actual carving to be done as the turn the board wants to make isn't possible when the forces acting on the edge are that high. Demo'd a Burton Branch Manager and loved it in the trees but absolutely hated it on the groomers at speed.


I tend to have no problem w/ stability. The fastest I've went on it was just over 80kmh. I was on an edge obviously and it was a groomer that had been tracked out a bit. It holds it edges well. 

As for ripping tight carves and sidecuts it does that well too. It has given me a good boost in confidence in the trees and glades.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Bottom line: your initial response of "he is taller than you so he should get the longer board" is never an appropriate answer. *NEVER*. His being taller may make it worth asking some more questions, but what started this was your response to another poster that his opinion was wrong because he was 4" shorter than the OP. That was an absolutely wrong answer and your teacher would give you an F for that answer on a test in Simple Physics class.


I agree w/ this, I should have not made it seem like my decision was based solely on height. As it was not.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Kenai said:


> .
> As an illustration, if the board had zero flex then you could put your feet anywhere symmetrical to the center axes of the board and the weight would be perfectly distributed. Neither stance width, nor your proxy height, has anything to do with the weight distribution in that example. (This is also why the answer to your question above is maybe.)
> .


I take it this applies only to groomers where the pressure and resistance of the snow relative to the base is consistent. I would argue if we were talking about powder, which we actually were...

Just to be a smart ass in a pool of dick swinging. Holy shit it needs to snow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Slightly off topic but somewhat relevant, saw the optimistic recommended over on ezloungin for someone wanting to carve icy groomers at high speeds, he mentioned 100km/h. Now with a sidecut that tight, I can't help but think it'd be absolutely terrifying to ride anywhere near that fast.
> 
> You guys that own one, how do you find it's stability when you put it on edge at speed? I love tight sidecuts for fucking around and carving up to moderate speeds, but over say 70km/h or so there's not much actual carving to be done as the turn the board wants to make isn't possible when the forces acting on the edge are that high. Demo'd a Burton Branch Manager and loved it in the trees but absolutely hated it on the groomers at speed.


Optimistc at 100kph+ lol

Branch Manager groomers + speed lol


----------



## magnil (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all youtube answers. Still not 100% sure about size but since I also have a Rossignol One Magtek 159 to use on groomers the Optimistic will be mainly for powder. 157 should probably be best then and will order that.


----------

